# Picky poodles ...new feeding bowl?



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry is a bit of a picky eater. Occasionally he will not eat or not finish his meal. I understand that is normal for dogs. Recently I noticed he eats very little in a picky way. I gave him some 'additional' food from a separate Tupperware box instead of his nice slow-gobble bowl and he was ok. Gave his breakfast In the same Tupperware box and food all goobled up. 

Has anyone needed to change bowls?

His slow gobble bowl is the right size. It's about 9 months old. No chips or cracks. Washed as normal with tiny speck of liquid and completely rinsed. He is not too much of a goobler so I suppose a normal metal bowl be okay. Just seems a bit of a waste. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

My poodle couldn't care less what his food comes in...ceramic bowl, tupperware containers (which I use only when I take him to work with me), makes no difference...but my little dog will only eat off of a flat glass plate...like a dessert dish from a regular people dish set. (and she does not like the square ones, only the round ones)


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently changed to a bowl stand and Hib wouldn't touch his food for about a day and a half. If he didn't eat from it, that was his fault. We only leave food out for 30 minutes and if he doesn't eat within that time limit, too bad. He eventually figured out if he was hungry and wanted to eat, he was going to have to eat from the new bowls. He didn't have a choice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

If your poodle does not eat his meal within 30 min and its dry food then do you keep it or bin it ? To bin it seems wasteful. I put it in the fridge. At next meal time it comes out early to note room temperature and he is given it. Do you think that as not 'fresh' he refuses? Or just plain picky? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Harrymummy said:


> If your poodle does not eat his meal within 30 min and its dry food then do you keep it or bin it ? To bin it seems wasteful. I put it in the fridge. At next meal time it comes out early to note room temperature and he is given it. Do you think that as not 'fresh' he refuses? Or just plain picky?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If Hib doesn't eat his food within 30 mins, I dump it back in the food bin. He almost always gets dry and it never seems like it has been a problem. On special occasions when he gets wet food, I have never seen him refuse it. It's usually gone in like 5 minutes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I would say the bowl shouldn't matter, but I found that it oddly does. We had two ceramic dishes. Darku would NOT eat out of one of them, but ate readily out of the other. He'll even eat out of disposable dishware like a styrofoam bowl, but won't touch that one bowl. We like to joke that Darku must not like the pattern LOL. Not sure what was wrong with that bowl but we just chucked it and use a different ceramic bowl he happily eats out of.


----------

